# animiertes GIF mit Mediatracker laden



## hanswurschd (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte animierte GIFs aus einem Applet mit dem Mediatracker laden. Die GIFs befinden sich auf einem beliebigen Webserver. Leider bricht der Mediatracker aus einem mir (hoffentlich noch) unerfindlichen Grund ab. Beim laden einzelner Bilder von einem Webserver gibt es keine Probleme.  Befindet sich ein animiertes GIF in meinem JAR-File wird dies auch korrekt geladen und angezeigt.  Hier noch mein Code zum Laden des Bildes / animierten GIFs:


```
URL bild = new URL(bildURL);
            icon = new ImageIcon(bild); 
            while (icon.getImageLoadStatus() == MediaTracker.LOADING) {}
```
 
Danke schonmal.
Markus


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Sep 2005)

Ist dein Applet signiert?
Ohne Signierung können Applets nicht auf jeden x-beliebigen Webserver zugreifen. Nur auf den Server, von dem sie auch geladen wurden.
Was hast du denn für eine Fehlermeldung in der Java-Console und in der Browser-Statusleiste?


----------



## hanswurschd (21. Sep 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist dein Applet signiert?


Ja, das Applet ist signiert. Ausserdem versuche ich nur Bilder vom Webserver zu laden, von dem ich auch das JAR lade. Bei Einzelbilder klappt, bei anmimierten GIFs nicht.



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für eine Fehlermeldung in der Java-Console und in der Browser-Statusleiste?



Keine! Ich erhalte den Status ABORTED vom Mediatracker.


----------

